

Google Screws Facebook Home, Requires Apps To Be Updated via Play Store - mattquiros
http://techcrunch.com/2013/04/26/google-crashes-facebook-homes-easy-updating-party-now-requires-all-play-apps-to-be-updated-through-the-play-store/

======
JonSkeptic
It's not so much that Google "screws" Facebook as they changed their policy so
that apps can no longer push updates. ALL apps must now be updated through the
play store. This title is misleading at best. Facebook is no more screwed by
Google than anyone else with an app.

------
Jleagle
All they have to do is update using Play? Which they usually do anyway? Hardly
screwed...

~~~
SixteenBlue
Fairly recently Facebook changed their app to do all updates through the app
instead of Play. It's easy to go back to Play but it's not what they usually
do anymore, at all.

